# If it were only this easy!



## bearswede (Mar 23, 2005)

Just playing with my ACDSee software... I sure wish I could do this with the real bottle!!!!


 Ron

 BEFORE:


----------



## bearswede (Mar 23, 2005)

AFTER:


----------



## bearswede (Mar 23, 2005)

Here's the unfortunate piece, full frontal...


----------



## WhiteLighting (Oct 29, 2005)

what is it cracked?..
 and if so what is the prog you are using to do that?....cause it looks pretty Da## good!


----------



## bearswede (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi WL...

 Yeah... That one was on ebay awhile back... I've got software called ACDSee; it came with my Pentax digital camera... Used it to make that dang ol' crack disappear!!!

 Also, it's got a really nice filter called "Oil Paint"... You can take an ordinary looking photo and make it look like a painting (more like watercolor than oil tho...)...

 I can give a demo if you like...

 Ron


----------

